# XML mit dazugehörigen XSL korrekt darstellen



## 4apaev (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte in meiner Programm XML mit dazugehörigen XSL korrekt darstellen. Was muss ich dafür nehmen?
mfg
Paul


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2011)

eine JTextArea?


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (11. Jan 2011)

Ist es eine Webanwendun? dann nimm XSL:FO
Ist es ein PDF? dann nimm FOP


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2011)

ist Apache FOP nicht == XSL-FO ?
Apache FOP

wobei bisher von PDF gar nicht die Rede war


----------



## 4apaev (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich hatte mich gedacht ähnlich wie im IE darstellen zu können, d.h. so was wie eine Komponente von Standard Browser was gerade im System bekannt ist. 
mfg
Paul


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jan 2011)

SWT hat ein Browserwidget mit dem sich der Systembrowser embedden lässt


----------



## 4apaev (12. Jan 2011)

Das kann nicht wahr sein! Es hat geklappt!

ich habe das ausprobiert:

http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/view.../eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet148.java?view=co

hast du das gemeint? Jetzt ist nur die frage, wie ich das ganze in mein Projekt bekome. 

Nochmals Vielen Dank an alle!
mfg
Paul


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2011)

Ja, das ist das Browser Widget.


> Jetzt ist nur die frage, wie ich das ganze in mein Projekt bekome.


Ohne dein Projekt zu kennen schwierig zu beantworten


----------

